#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT des linken Kniegelenks wegen Schmerzen nach Sturz >

## Lindhart

Nach Sturz Schmerzen im Kniegelenk, seit Jahren starke Beschwerden wegen Gonarthrose. Bitte MRT übersetzen.20171220 MRT Knie Ingeborg Fleischer.pdf20171220 MRT Knie Ingeborg Fleischer.pdf20171220 MRT Knie Ingeborg Fleischer.pdf

----------


## Orakel

Bild zur Anatomie:  http://symptomeundbehandlung.com/wp-...ck-Fotolia.jpg 
1. 
Zerrung Innenband (rechte Seite des linken Knies)
2. 
Zerrung beider Kreuzbänder - vorderes und hinteres, beide teilweise eingerissen
Fortgeschrittene muzinöse Degeneration (Verschleißerscheinung, Abnutzungserscheinung) der Bänder: https://befunddolmetscher.de/mrt/kni...e-Degeneration
dd: https://befunddolmetscher.de/mrt/knie/15/DD 
3.
Riss im Innenmeniskushinterhorn:
Anatomie Menisci: http://www.physiotherapie-erdmann.de...-im-03-big.gif http://articularis.de/wp-content/upl...interhorn1.jpg 
4.
Kniescheibe/Patella https://www.apotheken-umschau.de/mul...5939306513.jpg 
Arthrotische (knöcherne?) Veränderungen auf der Rückseite der Kniescheibe bzw. Knorpelerweichung (Chondromalazia patellae)
Zusätzlich eine Schleimhautfalte (Plica): http://www.edoriumjournaloforthopedi...nn/figure4.gif
Kleine Bakerzyste: https://deximed.de/imagevault/publis...aker-Zyste.jpg
Fabella:  https://www.painscience.com/imgs/fabella-xxl.jpg

----------

